# Seprated



## dwaynefulk32 (12 mo ago)

I can't quit thinking about her but she just wants to run around with every different guy she left me 3 months ago


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you really want to keep wasting your life, thinking about someone who doesn’t care about you?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There's nothing you can do when someone just isn't interested in you anymore. You can't work on her and make her change her mind because she's got her own mind and it's already made up..

Please don't waste time trying to sway her or think that chasing her will make any difference because that's pretty much a room com myth.

So what you need to do is just make yourself move on with your life. You're going to have to stop letting yourself focus on her and just stay busy with your normal routine plus doing anything that you enjoy doing that will take your mind off of it plus anything where you can go meet people in real life so that you'll get interested in somebody new. There's just no magic wand to just make you stop carring all of a sudden but once you accept reality that she is not coming back and is not the person you hoped she was, you should be able to move on. Hope so anyway.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Turn the page.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

dwaynefulk32 said:


> I can't quit thinking about her but she just wants to run around with every different guy she left me 3 months ago


What you are thinking about is the IMAGE you have of her, not who she really is. You need to take off the blinders, realize she's a person who is running around with OTHER GUYS. Get mad, and use that anger to get to a lawyer, get your plan together, and GET OUT.

Concentrate on yourself -- work out, get a new hobby, eat better, etc.. That is -- live YOUR life. Don't worry about what she is doing in her life. What she is doing is WRONG - do you really want to wait around for WRONG to be in your life?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i agree with the above....get buff in the gym. start dating yourself.....but nothing serious for at least a year. you need that much time to get your EX out of your mind.

who knows, your ex might show up again, having gotten the wild married **** sex out of her system, and want to be taken back. the book is not closed on her yet...until you are actually divorced.


----------

